# Leer entrada analogica siemens



## alhernb (Jul 21, 2009)

Buenas tardes, 
¿Como se lee una entrada analógica en el s7-300 en Siemens con el programa simatic s7?

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Y si te lees el manual ?. Siemens tiene un foro especializado para sus productos donde absuelve preguntas sobre sus productos. Busca por ahi. Salu2.


----------



## gmondrax (Jul 3, 2010)

Este link te puede ayudar.. 
http://www.foro-industrial.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=4206

Es del s7-200 pero utiliza los mismo registros..!
Saludos..


----------

